# How to treat open paw pad wound?



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Much as I tried to prevent it, Chagall's itchy paw pad split and started to bleed this morning. Question: what's the best way to treat and manage the wound? I will go out later to try to find a doggy boot since the sock isn't doing it. I will also have to use the Elizabethan collar, I realize, but for now I need to know how to prevent the wound from getting infected (it's on the bottom of his foot beneath one of his toes--poor baby!) and how to help it heal? I'll call the vet first thing Monday morning. Until then, any advice would be most welcome!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Neosporin will work fine. Keep it covered - the sock is a good idea as it allows air flow and keeps the wound fairly clean. If he won't leave the sock alone - go to PetSmart or PetCo and get an elizabethian collar this morning. That is the best you can do for now - your vet will probably get him some oral meds (possibly an antibiotic, something for the itching and maybe pain meds).


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

My vet says not to put Neosporin on a pet wound, something about it slowing the healing process in dogs where as it speeds it up in humans. ?? I dunno. I just know I heard that at least four times a week while I worked there b/c somebody would call with a doggie boo boo and that was the advice given. 

I have some pet specific ointment myself but to be honest I've used the vet's dreaded neosporin and it works just fine. Last year Saleen split her paw pad on the fence and a little beta dine wash and witch hazel compressses and some hospital grade antibiotic ointment stuff (basicly neosporin lol) that my hubby brought home from work did us just fine. 

Main thing is to keep it clean  and hopefuly get her to leave it alone so it can heal. Witch hazel is good for soothing and can be a cleansing agent. When I had my little one (before they decided on a c-section) witch hazel down below was the advice I got in conversation with my nurse. She said it would sooth. Ended up not being sore there so I didn't need it lol.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> My vet says not to put Neosporin on a pet wound, something about it slowing the healing process in dogs where as it speeds it up in humans. ??


Interesting - the ingredients in Neosporin are in a lot of topical pet meds - ask them which ingredient - I would be curious. I have used Neosporin with great success in my dogs as have our clients.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I spray with Colloidal Silver (from Chris Christenson called "Peace & Kindness" and now there is a new Colloidal Silver Ointment at CVS Phamacy that claims to last for 3 days....it DOES on me. But I don't normally lick my wounds. But it is $8.99 for that little tube (the size of neosporin tubes) but its clear, odorless and if you bandage or wrap, it says not to unwrap for 3 days. It does work.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I your followed your advice and then some! I went to Cherrybrook (a large pet supplier about 45 minutes away) and bought "the Comfy Cone" e-collar, extreme boots for outside, self-adhering pressure tape (in three different colors!), then went to Rite-Aid and bought iodine, winding gauze and neosporin. I'll confess to buying Chagall many "extras" at Cherrybrook, including a deer antler to gnaw on and more of his favorite snack treats. The e-collar is SO HANDY, just for letting me clean and dress the wound _alone_ it was worth it! He doesn't like wearing it--no surprise I know--but he's such a good boy he'll slink around in it if he has to. While I'm home, awake and watching him he gets a break from wearing it. 

Everyone was so quickly helpful in offering me their experience-based advice, thanks for that. I realize much of this is common sense, and I promise you I DO have a brain, it just needs MUCH calming when something happens to my poodle! I can be, no, make that I AM so neurotic about him! Well now I guess you can just imagine what I put the vet through!!! Would you believe neither of my two previous dogs, who were in my life for a total of 23 years combined, ever injured a paw pad?! I was just so concerned about infection and weight bearing on the boo-boo, but for the moment all is quite well. Whew!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My boy Luke about sliced two of his pads completely off about 6 weeks ago we were on one of our bike rides and when I got home I noticed He was limping and then I saw blood like you I freaked out.
I never saw a thing in the road and we ride the same trek everyday. I cleaned it out with iodine initially and every time after he went out to go potty and kept him up in his kennel, he could hardly walk for about a week I felt so bad for him.
I went back and look and never found anything I have no idea what he cut it on other than maybe it was the pavement he was running pretty hard and maybe he dug in to a rough spot. He is completely heal up now, I was just looking at it this morning and you can't tell and let me tell you it looked awful at first. I hope your baby get's better soon


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! Sounds like Luke really had bad gashes on his paws--I'm glad he's all healed up. Chagall's "boo-boo" was small and is already healing! He tolerates me cleansing it, putting on the neosporin and self-adhering tape. I hope I can soon just put the doggy boot on his foot when he goes outside. I don't want to keep the paw sealed up with guaze/tape for long to avoid anerobic bacteria flaring up. Thanks for cheering him (and me) on! Geesh, doggy love come at such a price--worry, worry, worry!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Good e-collar!*

The next time you need an Elizabethan collar (and you know you likely will!), I want to recommend The Comfy Cone. Chagall's wearing one until his paw heals completely. It really doesn't impede his movement, even allowing him to sleep comfortably and it's sparing our walls from all the banging of the stiff traditional plastic e-collars. I got it from Cherrybrook, they're local to us but also on-line, lots of others sell it too I see from a brief web search. I hope you don't need it, but if you do, it's a good solution. The velcro closure strips on it are noisy when opened and closed and at first the sound startled Chagall a bit, but after a few moments he settled down about it. I think giving him some tasty treats while introducing helped.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> Interesting - the ingredients in Neosporin are in a lot of topical pet meds - ask them which ingredient - I would be curious. I have used Neosporin with great success in my dogs as have our clients.


I will try and remember to ask when I take the tibs in for their annual. I haven't ever really noticed a difference to be honest but they used to swear it was so. Kind of like my hubby swears you really shouldn't clean a wound with peroxide. Haha it's easier to just not argue in the spirit of pick you battles ya know.  I'll make a note in my phone though to ask.


----------



## Tina (May 9, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My vet says not to put Neosporin on a pet wound, something about it slowing the healing process in dogs where as it speeds it up in humans.

I work at an animal hospital and neosporin is what they recommend using.I have never had any problems with it and it does seem to help. I do recommend using on a regular basis is chap stick. Yes, chapstick...I thought it odd my self but if you think about it its used for chapped lips so why can it not be used for chapped feet. I found an article about it in a grooming magazine afew years back. I highly recommend to all my clients especially in cold winter months to use it. Keep the feet soft and moist to prevent cracking feet. There is no problems if they happen to lick it.
Also, alittle bit of first aid glue helps too once you get the bleeding to stop.
I have a lab and her feet get so rough at times, I use it quite often on her feet the chapstick that is. Good Luck!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Tina, that's a GREAT idea about using Chapstick on rough paw pads!! I never would have thought of it, thanks! My vet was "pro" using neosporin and I'm happy to report my little boy has healed quite well. Whew! Minipoo's can bring major worries somethimes, but they are SO worth it! I was wondering if I should pick up a thing of that first aid glue and based on your recommendation I will, just to have it on hand, uh, make that "paw"!


----------



## AAindia (Mar 18, 2013)

My little fellow, Bholu, always wants to be with one of us (we are three ). If he is left out of the room, he jumps up 3 ft to knock the door handle down so that the door would open and he can enter the room. Recently, he scraped his right front paw when he tried opening the door, till it started bleeding. I rushed him to the vet and came back with an e-collar, betadine for cleaning the wound, neosporin powder to apply and wrap the paw in cotton bandage covered by an anti-skid sock. It is nearly 10 days now, the wound has healed but the paw is very pink. I am totally distressed seeing his suffering but he is hardly affected and is his usual naughty self.
I have to order almost everything online for him from the US and have to carry a few items in stock and am hoping that his paw recovers fully before I run out of socks for him.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My vet also recommends Neosporin. I think Chapstick on dry pads is a great idea. I think the jury is still out on peroxide. I thought your husband was right but when you look it up there is a case for and against. I am glad to hear that Chagall is healing so quickly.


----------



## AAindia (Mar 18, 2013)

Incidentally, I have changed all my door handles to round handles and this has helped because he continues to jump.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> My vet also recommends Neosporin. I think Chapstick on dry pads is a great idea. I think the jury is still out on peroxide. I thought your husband was right but when you look it up there is a case for and against. I am glad to hear that Chagall is healing so quickly.


This is a very old thread that's been resurrected, but thanks for_ always _wishing the best for my little *silver* love!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> The next time you need an Elizabethan collar (and you know you likely will!), I want to recommend The Comfy Cone. Chagall's wearing one until his paw heals completely. It really doesn't impede his movement, even allowing him to sleep comfortably and it's sparing our walls from all the banging of the stiff traditional plastic e-collars. I got it from Cherrybrook, they're local to us but also on-line, lots of others sell it too I see from a brief web search. I hope you don't need it, but if you do, it's a good solution. The velcro closure strips on it are noisy when opened and closed and at first the sound startled Chagall a bit, but after a few moments he settled down about it. I think giving him some tasty treats while introducing helped.


What size Comfy Cone did you get for Chagall? Beau is about the same size, and I think I'll order one to have it on hand just in case.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> What size Comfy Cone did you get for Chagall? Beau is about the same size, and I think I'll order one to have it on hand just in case.


I got Chagall the medium, which fits neck sizes 12"- 15." (The small fits neck sizes 8"- 10".) Chagall said don't tell Beau he gave you the info. He _hates _to see any dog in a cone, unless it's made of ice cream.

When Chagall had to wear it even a visit from his best dog buddy Rico didn't lift his spirits much.:sad: 









This video show you all you need to know about the comfy cone.
The Comfy Cone - A Dog's Best Friend While Healing - YouTube


----------

